# C++ programming book



## GSquadron (Jan 2, 2012)

Alright! So it is time to read a new book.
I was wondering which book would it be nice to read after reading:
Beginning C++ Game Programming (2004)
Now i have a very important question
Which book should i learn after this?
That is i understand from C++ perfectly
I want a book to move on from this one
not like DirectX 11.1 programming or like that!
I don't even know how to program in directX 
Can anyone help? I want a strong response


----------



## ctrain (Jan 3, 2012)

C++ Primer Plus


----------



## boogerlad (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah C++ Primer Plus 6th edition. It includes information on the new c++0x standard!


----------

